# Another one for Team Bayside



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Finally took some pictures of my R34 in its final form. I hope it does the Team proud.  
































































No prize for this quiz, but who can tell what is different from this rear view of the car.  

~Manuel~


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks great Manuel :smokin: 

The intercooler is so big that there doesn't seem much left of the bumper


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

Stunning. Really like the black wheels.

As for the rear... LHD foglight conversion?


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi Manuel!

Your GTR looks really nice!!!

I really like the nismo wheels with these tyres!

Can you post some higher resolution pictures, and a video


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

very nice Manuel!

I love the way your car looks...very clean without too many add ons. I love the how the Nismo bonnet looks with the TS front bumper! Good stuff...now for those videos!!


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Hooray for Colonel Mullet  I know it's lame, but I just have to mention it because that was one of the few things I did myself  

I do have some videos up on my website. It's the dyno runs using both pump and race fuel. More videos will be up next week, especially the TV feature on the car.

I also have some high res pics available (3 megs). Maxi, should I email to you?

Thanks for the compliments guys, I really wanted to make Team Bayside proud  

~Manuel~


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

could i have the high res pics aswel pleae

h a r r y b l a c k b u r n @ g m a i l . c o m

just remove the spaces


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

johnnyTightlips said:


> could i have the high res pics aswel pleae
> 
> h a r r y b l a c k b u r n @ g m a i l . c o m
> 
> just remove the spaces


Which ones? They are about 3 megs each  

~Manuel~


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks stunning  and a great addition to Team Bayside. 

The quality of the LHD conversion in superb - just curious, did you need to refabricate the door cards aswell? I'd imagine having to lean over to the other side of the car every time you wanted to adjust the mirrors would be a pain!


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

send them all, its a 1 gigabyte account


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Demon Dave said:


> Looks stunning  and a great addition to Team Bayside.
> 
> The quality of the LHD conversion in superb - just curious, did you need to refabricate the door cards aswell? I'd imagine having to lean over to the other side of the car every time you wanted to adjust the mirrors would be a pain!


Thanks!  

We did convert the controls for the windows and mirrors to LHD too.



















~Manuel~


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi Manuel

You can email the pictures at [email protected], the ones of the fineshed car with the nismo wheels.

What about a cockpit video while accelerating :smokin: 

Cheers


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

such attention to the little details - it looks at though it's a factory original :smokin:

I bet you even relocated the fuel cover/trunk release too


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Hi Manuel, 

Car looks awesome :smokin:

Do you reckon you could send me the Hi-Res versions too? 

to: [email protected]


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

johnnyTightlips said:


> send them all, its a 1 gigabyte account


Done! I just hope you get them.  




Maxi said:


> You can email the pictures at [email protected], the ones of the fineshed car with the nismo wheels.
> 
> What about a cockpit video while accelerating


Done too! Hope you get them too, Maxi.
The in cockpit video is next in line.  



Demon Dave said:


> I bet you even relocated the fuel cover/trunk release too


I did. Although the fuel release is useless though ..........










because of this!  

~Manuel~


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

'feckin hell m8' that set up is just awesome. :smokin:


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

very nice, and very rare in the philippines. mmm mmm mmm


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

> No prize for this quiz, but who can tell what is different from this rear view of the car.


You have the Fog-Light on the left side :smokin: typicall by left hand drive...

BTW Really nice car and even better conversion!

Iceman


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great work, Manuel. The car looks very clean and the interior conversion is second to none. Now, where is my poster!  

Cya O!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

TurboAWD said:


> I did. Although the fuel release is useless though ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe...looks like the inside of a rocket  Probably about as quick too :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Youre very welcome !!*

Awesome !!   

A well conceived and carried out conversion. Truly a worthy member of the TEAM.

Very very good work there Manuel. if you could send high res and vids to me on james @gtr,co,uk would be great. Oh and please post a pic of the engine bay.

Cheers,

James.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

and my poster


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

hipogtr said:


> Great work, Manuel. The car looks very clean and the interior conversion is second to none. Now, where is my poster!
> 
> Cya O!





johnnyTightlips said:


> and my poster


You guys havent got them yet?   Man, the postal system in the Philippines is the worst.  

Sending another set to you guys tomorrow.



skymania said:


> Do you reckon you could send me the Hi-Res versions too?


Done!



bladerider said:


> Very very good work there Manuel. if you could send high res and vids to me on james @gtr,co,uk would be great. Oh and please post a pic of the engine bay.


and done!  



















~Manuel~


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

hehehe

a banana powered, LHD, bayside blue, flame spitting monster rocket :smokin:

What a car! 

Don't think you could squeeze anything else into that engine bay!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks.

J.


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

The answer to your quiz is the switch of the reverse light to the other side. Very swift indeed! My consolidation prize should be some high resolution pictures emailed to my at: [email protected]. Please send me all the pictures you have of your project, as I am looking to venture into that realm myself. Also any links too!...Thanks...


----------



## Wilks (Sep 17, 2004)

Could you please send me pictures? [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Manuel, I just noticed you have some aftermarket side skirts fitted. I can't figure out what they are? Who are they made by? They look nice!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Manuel.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

sorry to join in late but i just love what you've done  any chance of those pics [email protected] all donations kindly accepted.


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

supdawg79 said:


> The answer to your quiz is the switch of the reverse light to the other side. Very swift indeed! My consolidation prize should be some high resolution pictures emailed to my at: [email protected]. Please send me all the pictures you have of your project, as I am looking to venture into that realm myself. Also any links too!...Thanks...


Done!



Wilks said:


> Could you please send me pictures? [email protected]


and done!  



DCD said:


> Hi Manuel, I just noticed you have some aftermarket side skirts fitted. I can't figure out what they are? Who are they made by? They look nice!


Thanks!  It's from Veilside. I rubbed out the embossed name from the rear portion. I was hesistant in mentioning it because I am guilty of breaking rule No. 5 in this thread;

Don't do it to a Skyline 

where it says;


NISFAN said:


> 4. Fake Veilside kits are wrong
> 5. Even real Veilside kits are wrong


    

davew, email on it's way.

~Manuel~


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

cheers


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome stuff Manuel!!!!
I just love the car.


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

high-res pics to me also please!!
[email protected]
thanks!

BTW: awesome car


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

These sideskirts look really nice :smokin: 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------

